# Fried Redfish



## Snout4Trout (Aug 17, 2014)

Question, got some redfish I want to fry, was told to soak in ice cold salt water an hour before frying, it would pull blood out. Right wrong, any more tips? P.s. I have some for half shell on the grill, butter, lemon, garlic, seasoning. Thanks for input!


----------



## groza (Aug 30, 2014)

I usually don't soak my redfish before frying. What I do do is cut the red line out down the middle. Doing so will remove the "fishy" taste and believe me I'm very picky about fish.

Here's another tip, coat your fish in mustard before placing it in corn meal, flour, or whatever you like to use. It gives your fish a nice zing and the fish fries up crispy.

Good luck!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont know about that frying spectulation. I got 499 other ways to cook em..

You can try that or soaking in milk/ buttermilk or .... 

Try bleeding em out while they are alive by puncturing em behind the ears in the soft spot. Makes a bit of a mess, but depending on season and if you are wading or in the boat makes a difference. Can do with Black Drum and Trout too. Whiter fillets..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

groza said:


> I usually don't soak my redfish before frying. What I do do is cut the red line out down the middle. Doing so will remove the "fishy" taste and believe me I'm very picky about fish.
> 
> Here's another tip, coat your fish in mustard before placing it in corn meal, flour, or whatever you like to use. It gives your fish a nice zing and the fish fries up crispy.
> 
> Good luck!


This. Just cut out the red line and don't be afraid if you get a little white meat in there too.

Also when you defrost them I like to PATT dry them and stick them back in the fridge until back to fridge temp. Then I just get out the Louisiana fish fry and fry them up.

No fishy. No need to soak just GET THE RED LINE OUT!

BTW I do all my fried fish just like this. Some, like above, do the mustard thing. I do not. Try one fillet, if you like it with mustard go for it, if not, leave it off.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> This. Just cut out the red line and don't be afraid if you get a little white meat in there too.
> 
> Also when you defrost them I like to PATT dry them and stick them back in the fridge until back to fridge temp. Then I just get out the Louisiana fish fry and fry them up.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## groza (Aug 30, 2014)

*Very Easy*

Hey Da Reel Daddy,

We do the same thing as far as patting them dry. It is so simple. I've found that cutting the red line out of any fish applies as well.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Dont know about that frying spectulation. I got 499 other ways to cook em..
> 
> You can try that or soaking in milk/ buttermilk or ....
> 
> Try bleeding em out while they are alive by puncturing em behind the ears in the soft spot. Makes a bit of a mess, but depending on season and if you are wading or in the boat makes a difference. Can do with Black Drum and Trout too. Whiter fillets..


I always do this with bluecats and it makes a difference. Will try on redfish next time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep,the red line has to go on any fish I cook.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm right there with Capt. Dave. Been with Capt Hollis when he bled two out. Got to the ramp, filleted one that was bled out and another that wasn't, big big difference. All my reds are bled out when I get back to the boat.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Trim the bloodline and soak in milk. Shake in meal and fry.
Season with salt or Cajun seasoning while hot out of the oil.


----------



## Snout4Trout (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: jdot*

So rolling in Louisiana brand fish fry mix would be good also, by the way, Thankyou all for the replies


----------

